# Avatar change



## richtee (Nov 18, 2007)

As I will under no circumstances be disingenuous and place an OSU related item on display in anything to do with my information, account, or life, I have I believe come up with an alternative. Unfortunately Michigan only won 1/2 of the game, and the wrong half. The defensive part. Therefore they lost. This new avatar reflects the opinion I am wishing the world to follow me in.

What an absolute display of offensive ineptness. Positively a horrid effort on nearly everyone's part with the ball in- err out?- of their hands.

Ohio State was given that game by a team that did not deserve to win it. I doubt I'll be watching any Bowl game Michigan might be invited to. I'm disgusted.


----------



## scotty (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't know what you said  but it sounds sad.


----------



## smokincowboy (Nov 18, 2007)

I was lost too Scotty. But way to man up Ritchee. some day when we meet I'll buy ya a beer


----------



## fat sal (Nov 18, 2007)

It could be worse, Richtee.  I graduated from NIU.


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 18, 2007)

Spoken like a true fan...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I know how you feel Richtee.  I have been a 49er fan for over 40 years now.  I think you know the rest...


----------



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

There there ricthee it's okay...........


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 18, 2007)

Let's go.......................Mountaineers.

Nuff said!


----------



## richtee (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, where IS TwisterTail?? I need validation here! I demand it!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 18, 2007)

You could always root for the Kansas Jayhawks!  We usually don't get sad until the 2nd or 3rd round of the NCAA Men's BB tourney!


----------



## richtee (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm short AND caucasian, AJ... the double whammi on bassetball.

"Gotta bassetball jones...gotta bassetball jones oo ooo bay bay, ooooo!"

Jeez I love old Cheech and Chong!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 18, 2007)

Rich,
     I feel your pain. I watched Clemson (my alma mater)give a perfectly good game and a spot in the ACC Championship game to Boston College. I'll never be the same again. But what the heck, I'm getting used to it. Being a Braves fan, I'm getting used to seeing defeat snatched from the jaws of victory. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  However, on a lighter side, I'm also a Cheech and Chong fan. Basket Ball Jones was a good one. I also liked their rendition of Acopulco Gold and Blind Baby.


----------



## richtee (Nov 18, 2007)

Nods..I was hearing about that. Sigh...been the upset year for college sports eh. NOT that U of M was upset. they were just  L A M E.


----------



## chadpole (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, I am with the others. I have a hard time trying to figure out what you are trying to say also. Some times I read your posts and I have no idea what I just read. Sorry Rich, I think you are a nice guy, but cut back on the alcohol or the substance you are using. JMHO


----------



## glued2it (Nov 19, 2007)

So de we all, But hey that's just richtee!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just got used to it I guess.


----------



## rip (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah I'm with the others I don't understand you. I mean they won didn't they??? LOL Somerville, Tennessee 45 miles east of memphis.


----------



## linbru (Nov 19, 2007)

Rich - If they watched the HBO special on M and OS, then and only then would they understand. If you are a fan of either, then you would understand why a loose to the other is a stab to the hart!

Kind of like what it means to a diehard wood smoke cook forced to use gas? Now maybe they understand you! LOL


----------



## richtee (Nov 19, 2007)

Yanno... that's about as close as I can come to it!  Thanks!


----------



## richtee (Nov 19, 2007)

OK... re-write:

I'm NOT gonna put a Brutus Buckeye in my avatar. This would not be right in my opinion because it would be done mockingly on my part, and would just slam it every time it got mentioned. 

I chose rather to slam my own beloved Block M... having MUCH more meaning to me than that stupid nut.

U of M gave a terrible performance in a completely winnable game. And it pist me off BIG TIME.


----------



## twistertail (Nov 19, 2007)

Love the avatar Rich!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Bo and Woody would have loved that game, Woody more than Bo of course.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Maybe if Hart had ran his legs as hard as he ran his mouth he could have done something, cant stand that punk.  How can you say MU gave the game away, come on 91 total yards of offense!  Had MU put up some good numbers on offense but lost by giving up a few big plays then yes you could say they gave the game away.  But when Beanie Wells showed everyone who the best back was, 229 yards and 2 tds, and the OSU defense shut down everything that is DOMINATION!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Did you see the way our defensive ends, destroyed your O tackles?  Henne was too scared to do anything.  Manningham was too scared to catch a pass across the middle because he had the Animal chasing him down.  The game was not given to OSU, the went up there and took it with FORCE.


----------



## richtee (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, if they had took it with force, don'tcha think they would have scored a few more points? M lost due to offensive impotence. The defence was a good match overall to O's offence. St. Mary's school for the deaf, dumb and blind could have shut M down offensivly Sat. THAT'S what doomed them. Oh, no need to get up for this game, eh?

Carr's gone...being announced at 10 AM. So long, and PLEASE step into the the next century with your new coach and tactics. Sheesh.


----------



## twistertail (Nov 19, 2007)

The defence was a good match overall to O's offence. 

So the MU D usually allows a back to rush for 229 yards?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







 PLEASE step into the the next century with your new coach and tactics. Sheesh.[/quote]


Whats wrong with old school smash mouth football?


----------



## richtee (Nov 19, 2007)

Sooo where's the 40 points usually associated with such? I had no problem with the *overall* defence.


It ain't working outside the Big Ten any more. Or the Pro central either. The game has changed. I love it, but it's time has past.


----------



## twistertail (Nov 19, 2007)

The game has changed but what makes Tress a great coach is he adjust his offense to what his team can do.  Last year OSU ran a lot of the spread offense with Smith, Ginn and Gonzales and even this year they have.  But with a first year QB and a back like Wells there was really no choice but to be a smash mouth running team, especially on Saturday given the field conditions nobody was going to pass much in weather like that.


----------

